# Freeze house fly pupae



## OGIGA (Feb 27, 2007)

I did a search and found nothing. Anyway, can I freeze house fly pupae and still have them hatch/eclose? How about the larva or adult? ...or eggs?


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 27, 2007)

I've heard of people refridgerating the pupae for a time, but I don't know how long they'll last off hand.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 27, 2007)

I like Yen's post over here:

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5081



> I let the grubs turn into pupa before puting it into the ffridge. When i keep the grubs in the fridge for more than 2 weeks, half of them fail to pupate. I can keep the pupa in the fridge for 3 weeks. ANy longer than that, the blue bottle will still pupate into fly but with mess up wing and unable to fly, which i don't mind at all


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2007)

Just leave them in the fridge above freezing but close to it. They last for several weeks in my fridge.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 27, 2007)

What happens if I freeze them?


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2007)

> What happens if I freeze them?


THey probably die. Never tried it. But if you really want to know why don't you just do it to find out?


----------



## wuwu (Feb 27, 2007)

> What happens if I freeze them?


they will die. i usually put them in the bottom section, but if i need to immobilize them fast, i put them in the freezer for around 1.5 minutes. if i do it for under a minute, sometimes they don't become immobilized. i think around 3-4 minutes in the freezer and they'll die.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 27, 2007)

> > What happens if I freeze them?
> 
> 
> THey probably die. Never tried it. But if you really want to know why don't you just do it to find out?


I haven't gotten them yet. They should arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 28, 2007)

freezing pupa will definately kill it. Keep pupa around 50F will last them a long time. House fly pupa usually don't last longer than 3 weeks, hatching rate deteriorate after 2 weeks. Blue bottle fly pupa last longer for some reason.


----------

